
Ask HN: Is it possible secure and usable email encryption? - kostaddin
My client who is accountant want to establish encrypted email communication with all his contacts. He is not tech savvy neither his contacts are so PGP is out of equation. 
Any solution I googled impose to install either some proxy or new email client for encryption or make receiver to change their email workflow in order to read and reply on encrypted email (login in custom portal to read their messages). 
That make think is it available any email encryption solution which is both easy and transparent for the user, and secure enough so no hackers and governments can sniff email messages.
What do you think?
======
kostaddin
I think for email encryption to be used two factors should be present: 1\.
Very cheap or free for contacts, and 2\. Very easy to be used at least for
contacts

It is next to impossible for Initiator to convince his/her contacts to use any
encryption solution that put burden on them. I am not talking about the
security because it should be paramount and by default but with upper
features.

I think it is possible and believe if enough users use email encryption the
trend of cyber crime can be turned back.

------
LinuxBender
The closest thing I can think of is Nextcloud [1]. You can host it yourself or
get them to host it for you. It encrypts files at rest. That is transparent to
the user. You or someone have to be technically savvy to set it up, but the
users should be ok. File transfers, messaging, etc... all encrypted.

[1] - [https://nextcloud.com/](https://nextcloud.com/)

------
java-man
Tutanota or Protonmail

[https://tutanota.com/](https://tutanota.com/)
[https://protonmail.com/](https://protonmail.com/)

